
AceDeceiver: First iOS Trojan Exploiting Apple DRM Design Flaws to Infect iOS - cgtyoder
http://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2016/03/acedeceiver-first-ios-trojan-exploiting-apple-drm-design-flaws-to-infect-any-ios-device/
======
devy

      The FairPlay MITM attack technique was also presented at the 
      USENIX Security Symposium in 2014; however, attacks using 
      this technique are still occurring successfully.
    

Wow, 2 years later, vulnerability is still there.

